# MAF Sensor/Vehicle Speed Sensor? Trouble Code PO 1102



## Raw V (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I've been lurking here for a couple day's......great site.

Anyways, I own a 2003 2.5 S Nissan Altima. The Service engine soon light came on at 40K a couple days ago, and I took it to Autozone.

They told me it was a bad thermostat, so I replaced that myself and reset the ECU. The Service engine light soon light is still on. Now the diagnostic code I am getting is 1102.

I've seen 1102 being referred to as the MAF sensor AND the Vehicle Speed sensor. 

Which is it?

Also, the vehicle is not displaying any other problems. Any ideas on what to do? The dealership is no help, and wants multiple hundreds of dollars just to look at the vehicle.

Thank you.


----------



## Thorvald (Oct 17, 2006)

See my post in the other MAF thread.

I'm on my fourth MAF (bone stock 2.5L 2003).

Symptoms are limp home mode (won't go about 2500 rpm or 105 kmph).

Not fun...


----------

